
Parboiled, the PEG parsing framework for Java and Scala - LiveTheDream
http://parboiled.org/
======
emorning
If you are in the market for a Java-based parsing framework then also take a
look at lingwah: <http://code.google.com/p/lingwah/>

Lingwah is a parser combinator library written in Java

With lingwah you can express a context-free grammar directly using lingwah's
combinators. Unlike most other parsing tools, you don't have to refactor your
grammar to eliminate recursion.

Lingwah uses the memoization and 'continuation-passing' techniques described
in the paper "Memoization in Top-Down Parsing" by Mark Johnson

------
mdaniel
I played around with this framework this afternoon and it's pretty slick. I am
especially fond of the examples that it ships with, which include, but don't
stop at, the ubiquitous calculator.

It suffers from Yet Another Build System syndrome but it's a minor
inconvenience compared to the gains from the actual software.

